

Start up fire sale--everything must go - mapattack
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/fuo/4536986948.html

======
minimaxir
That's the first time I've seen a San Francisco startup with _each employee_
having their own landline telephone.

------
qmr
> PC Laptops:: These PCs have not been wiped, but are close to factor install

What could possibly go wrong.

